# Hinze Dam GC Sat 9 Dec ... to Sundown session



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wongus and I are hitting Hinze Dam for an arvo session launching from the ramp near the dam spillway [west end of wall] about 2.30pm Saturday 9th and plan to fish the area until dark.

If any one wants a fishing permit they can be bought from the kiosk or ranger at the east end of dam, $5 for 7 days permit [open at that time of day]. Note a SIP is no good at this dam


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I might be in for this one guys  just need to submit another application to the Minister for Recreation, hopefully I havnt used up all the brownie points from the past few weekends already...........

I've wanted to do an arvo/evening session on Hinze for a long while, should be fun!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

what time would you be fishing till?

im keen but wouldnt be able to get there until about 5
what about a bbq after the fish one time, theres a little spot just below the dam wall which is ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> hey guys,
> 
> what time would you be fishing till?
> 
> ...


Not sure what the guys had in mind, but I would be keen to fish after dark 

I know your not supposed to be on the water after dark at Hinze, but we can always say we misjudged the paddle back to the ramp from the upper reaches :wink: I dont think the Ranger would be too bothered anyway.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah i think it would be ok, 
I was talking to another guy who regularly fishes hinze all night from the western ramp, he said they dont close any gates on that side so its ok,

i fished it a couple of weeks ago with richo and noticed a lot of people were just arriving to fish from the bank as it got dark.

nothing beats catching a fish on a surface popper !


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> yeah i think it would be ok,
> I was talking to another guy who regularly fishes hinze all night from the western ramp, he said they dont close any gates on that side so its ok,
> 
> i fished it a couple of weeks ago with richo and noticed a lot of people were just arriving to fish from the bank as it got dark.
> ...


Hell yeah 8)

Richo, any reason why you guys prefer the ramp near the spillway??

The Eastern and Western Arm Ramps both offer better and more surface luring options......


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> I know your not supposed to be on the water after dark at Hinze, but we can always say we misjudged the paddle back to the ramp from the upper reaches :wink: I dont think the Ranger would be too bothered anyway.


Ben
Danny and I had no finish time planned just into the dark and play by ear, but I think a BBQ may draw unwanted attention by Raggsie [the ranger] after dark, still plenty of time for you with a 5pm start

Dallas
When Ben and I were there we left about 30 mins after dark and there were at least 2 other craft on the water, one being a canadian canoe seen about 5.30pm heading towards Ians Island.
I think low key activity and Raggsie would look the other way, and after all yaks are stealth craft.
Location wise personally I feel happier leaving the van at the busier ramp into the dark where there are a few people around, that is of course only my opinion for my own peace of mind. Absolutely no reason why we can't split ranks and try a couple of locations and see what happens


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas
> ...


Hey Richo,

I'm a confirmed starter for Saturday arvo/evening 

My lovely, and eternally understanding Minister for Recreation has given me a leave pass for Saturday night, with the understanding I am available for husbandly duties (ie: Christmas Shopping) on Sunday, all day 

If you guys are really in favour of the main ramp thats cool, I am happy to go with the decision you guys make, was just posing the question.
Was thinking there would also be less scrutiny from the Ranger(s) at the other ramps, especially if there are quite a few starters, it might perk their interest a little more than usual.

I am keen to fish well into the night......got my glow sticks and trusty Petzl headlamp primed and ready


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Best of luck guys, I unfortunately do not have a leave pass, as I am away tues, thurs, fri and Mon nights this week. My mate fishes there a bit on dusk and says the surface action that is around is good.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

so whats the plan for this trip?
is it the western spillway ramp?
if so any better ideas on fishing times and which way you will be paddling etc. I wont be there until around 5pm so might have to paddle out and find you all,

are we going to be fishing Jasons Joint, I wonder if its worth the paddle down to the island to fish the grassy banks, i know the fish have been schooling pretty thick along there lately.

should be a good night,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> . I wont be there until around 5pm so might have to paddle out and find you all,


Ben there will still be ample light when you arrive so just paddle west and the yaks will be spread around the various bays doing their thing, with my performance record my position would probably not be the ultimate spot :lol:

Unless there is major action I'll probably wander back about 7.30pm but that doesn't mean that applies to you, just whatever takes your fancy on the night; that canadian canoe we saw would have been much later off the water when we were there the other week and he was west of Ians Island for sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm probably up for a later one than Richo, depending on how much action there is 

I'm open to fishing in the evening hours through to around 10 or 11pm if the fishings good


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys, 
it sounds good, cant wait to get up there,

so at this stage its Richo, Wongus, Dallas and me, 
is anyone else coming along?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Dodge said:


> with my performance record my position would probably not be the ultimate spot :lol:


I can just see it now, Richo out in the middle of the main basin in 30m of water, flicking surface poppers :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> I can just see it now, Richo out in the middle of the main basin in 30m of water, flicking surface poppers :lol:


You're just being silly now Dallas...I never go deeper than 20m with a popper :roll:


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I would love too but I don't pick my yak up till late next week but count me in next time.

cheers


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Things are looking good for me to turn up. Dare I say it, but I might even be early....


----------

